# Brandon's first day home.



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I know he's chubby and dirty and fuzzy, but still cute IMO.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh, I love him! He looks so sweet! He has no idea how lucky he is! How is he settling in? Are you gonna let him settle in a bit before riding him? I would be so excited! :biggrin:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Yeah, I am definitely going to let him settle in for at least a week or two.
It's also 14 degrees and we have no indoor, so .
I am going to do ground work with him first, get him used to me. He hasn't been ridden in a while.

He's settling in well though and his ground manners are impeccable. He was a perfect gentlemen for brushing and hoof picking.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh he's so cute!! I love him all fuzzy! He has some very sweet looking eyes. You two are so lucky!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

He has such a sweet face....looks like a total softy! My kind of horse :wink:


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

He is beautiful! What a lucky guy!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Fuzzy goats! 

I put a bit in Brandon's mouth today and noticed a very bad smell...and he was not happy with the bit at all.
Better get the vet out. :/


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh poor cute little fuzzy buddy, I hope it's something easily fixable!


----------



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

Love him! :smile:


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

He's beautiful!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

He's just gorgeous. What a total sweetie. I've been nagging (hee hee) my other half for the past month to let us get a horse but I can tell you that its going down like a ton of bricks.
Thank you for taking him on. I hope you find out whats ailing him really soon.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

He's still adjusting quickly...had the farrier out today and he was impressed with how well behaved he was. 
He also called him a big handsome boy.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

spookychick13 said:


> He also called him a big handsome boy.


'Cuz that's what he iz!!


----------

